
I Want to Stop Using Google Adsense - zooboole
https://phpocean.com/blog/article/why-i-want-to-stop-using-google-adsense/104
======
bbody
Have you had a look at CodeFund
([https://codefund.io/](https://codefund.io/))? I recently started using it
(no affiliation), very easy to setup, ethical ads aimed at developers and so
far the income I've made seems inline with what I'd expect.

~~~
jdorfman
Thanks @bbody for the endorsement! =) If anyone here has any questions about
ethical advertising please let us know: team@codefund.io

